# Request: Creepy Portraits



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm looking for some vintage creepy photos that I can print out and frame for quick Halloween decorations. If you have any please post. And yeah, I've done the basic google search and found a couple there. But the more the merrier. Thanks for posts


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you looking for vintage Halloween costume photos like these? There are 14 pictures in the slideshow below the first photo.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/picturesho...alloween-photos-creepy-enough-for-david-lynch

There are 19 in this slideshow:

http://entertainment.time.com/2011/10/26/spooky-halloween-photos-haunted-air/photo/haunted-air-13a/

And 25 here:

http://www.babble.com/mom/25-totally-odd-awesome-vintage-halloween-photos/

And more here:

http://www.vintag.es/2012/10/creepy-vintage-halloween-costumes-from.html


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are some retro creepy portraits, not necessarily Halloween:

http://www.ghosttheory.com/2010/04/23/retro-creeps-scary-portraits-from-the-past


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Try this site I found. There are some good links at the bottom with a ton of good images to use.
http://19thcenturyartofmourning.com/index.htm
And here are some trick photography from that same era, these would make some good decos also.
http://petapixel.com/2012/12/29/headless-portraits-from-the-19th-century/


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

wow thanks! We're hosting my wife's charity sorority social on the 24th, and I want to put a bunch of these creepy pictures up as part of the decorations.


----------

